# Hdparm and HP dc7700

## sergiu26

Hi .

I have a problem and i do not know how to solve it.

I have a HP dc7700 gentoo linux box.

I do not succed to enable hdparm.

Please help me.

I try with kernel 2.4.26, 2.4.34 and 2.6.21.

hdparm -t /dev/hda   14 MB in 3.44 seconds = 4.07 MB/sec

hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permited.

lscpi 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02) 

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 

0000:00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 HECI Controller (rev 02) 

0000:00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 PT IDER Controller (rev 02) 

0000:00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 KT Controller (rev 02) 

0000:00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02) 

0000:00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02) 

0000:00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) 

0000:00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) 

0000:00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) 

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) 

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) 

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) 

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) 

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2) 

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HO (ICH8DO) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02) 

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) 

0000:07:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 

0000:07:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 

hdparm -I /dev/hda 

/dev/hda: 

ATA device, with non-removable media 

Model Number: ST3250820AS 

Serial Number: 5QE37JZV 

Firmware Revision: 3.CHL 

Standards: 

Supported: 7 6 5 4 

Likely used: 7 

Configuration: 

Logical max current 

cylinders 16383 65535 

heads 16 1 

sectors/track 63 63 

-- 

CHS current addressable sectors: 4128705 

LBA user addressable sectors: 268435455 

LBA48 user addressable sectors: 488397168 

device size with M = 1024*1024: 238475 MBytes 

device size with M = 1000*1000: 250059 MBytes (250 GB) 

Capabilities: 

LBA, IORDY(can be disabled) 

Queue depth: 32 

Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum 

R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16 Current = 16 

Recommended acoustic management value: 208, current value: 0 

DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns 

PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

Cycle time: no flow control=120ns IORDY flow control=120ns 

Commands/features: 

Enabled Supported: 

* READ BUFFER cmd 

* WRITE BUFFER cmd 

* Look-ahead 

* Write cache 

* Power Management feature set 

Security Mode feature set 

* SMART feature set 

* FLUSH CACHE EXT command 

* Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

* 48-bit Address feature set 

* DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd 

* General Purpose Logging feature set 

* SMART self-test 

* SMART error logging 

Security: 

Master password revision code = 65534 

supported 

not enabled 

not locked 

frozen 

not expired: security count 

supported: enhanced erase 

70min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 70min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

Checksum: correct 

hdparm /dev/hda 

/dev/hda: 

multcount = 16 (on) 

IO_support = 0 (default 16-bit) 

unmaskirq = 0 (off) 

using_dma = 0 (off) 

keepsettings = 0 (off) 

readonly = 0 (off) 

readahead = 8 (on) 

geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 250059350016, start = 0 

hdparm -i /dev/hda 

/dev/hda: 

Model=ST3250820AS, FwRev=3.CHL, SerialNo=5QE37JZV 

Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% } 

RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4 

BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16 

CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455 

IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120} 

PIO modes: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

DMA modes: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 

AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled 

Drive conforms to: device does not report version: 

* signifies the current active mode 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## merlijn

A quick google on your drive model (ST3250820AS) tells me this is a sata2 drive.  This device should therefor be named /dev/sda. I think you're mixing this up and are now trying to test things on your cd/dvd drive which could named /dev/hda if its the primairy IDE master. It still appears strange to me that hdparm reports that hda is this sata drive, but this should get u on the way.

----------

## sergiu26

BIOS : Storage Option : SATA Emulation = IDE . Another option is RAID

----------

## merlijn

Actually i was having this same problem on one of my new pc's. In my case i had to enable RAID and AHCI to get the drives recognized properly. There also is a setting that switches the drives from IDE legacy (no DMA) and IDE native (DMA) mode. These < 4 mb/s tell me you still have the disk set to legacy mode.

If I were you i'd play around with the settings until it is reported as /dev/sda and when that is the case, speeds will be at it's maximum too. Typically this should be anywhere between 60 and 70 MB/s.

Good luck.

----------

